# Recommended bindings for the Korua Tranny Finder?



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Now Drives


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Union Atlas or Falcor, Ride A9 or C9, Now Drive, Burton Cartel X


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Edit for color: Pink Flux XF


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> Edit for color: Pink Flux XF
> View attachment 163321


That looks sick 🤙 Thanks for the rec


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

What's your carving style? In bindings, do you like lateral play or do you appreciate lateral stiffness? I'm into some lateral flex most of the time, and prefer Rome Katana/Vice/Black Labels or K2 Lein AT. These let me get out over the nose and tail more than traditional stiff bindings while retaining great response. This isn't necessarily essential to carving but is a part of my style. Many people prefer a more locked in feel.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

Teebian said:


> I just bought my first Korua. Decided to go with the TF in a 157. I don’t know what bindings to pair with it though. I’m looking for whatever gives good response and fun carves. Thanks!





WigMar said:


> What's your carving style? In bindings, do you like lateral play or do you appreciate lateral stiffness? I'm into some lateral flex most of the time, and prefer Rome Katana/Vice/Black Labels or K2 Lein AT. These let me get out over the nose and tail more than traditional stiff bindings while retaining great response. This isn't necessarily essential to carving but is a part of my style. Many people prefer a more locked in feel.


I do longer/drawn out turns, eurocarves, and I get really low to the snow. Speed is king imo. Ollying off of one edge to the other is fun too. Basically I’m trynna ride like the lads from Yearning for Turning lol. The only pressing/tricks I do are high speed wheelies, small 180 nose presses then popping out for another 180, and grabs off of jumps. That’s the extent of my ability when it comes to tricks I guess. Thanks for the input on riding style btw. I didn’t really consider that.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Wide boards pair well with skate tech. +1 to Now Drives, also Jones Mercury for better straps if that is a thing.

Nicholas Wolken in the Yearnin' for Turnin' series uses Flux XVs (among others), although I think XFs should be plenty.

All of the bindings I mentioned here are super locked-in, minimal lateral flex types, btw.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Comparing between my Falcor and Highlanders, I really like the lateral flex the Highlanders bring on the my Korua. It's a riding style where you need to move a lot on the board and it really fits the "surfy" style imo, without sacrificing responsivness.

Skate tech sounds good on paper too, would love to try!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Teebian said:


> That looks sick 🤙 Thanks for the rec


I borrowed the TF for a couple of hours and rode it with my Flux XF. I had a lot of fun. I was probably riding Burton Ions… 

It’s a relatively absorbing board and I liked having the response on it.

I suppose it’s fine riding it with most bindings depending on how you want to ride. If I lost all my boards, the TF classic is high on the list for the first purchase.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

robotfood99 said:


> Wide boards pair well with skate tech. +1 to Now Drives, also Jones Mercury for better straps if that is a thing.
> 
> Nicholas Wolken in the Yearnin' for Turnin' series uses Flux XVs (among others), although I think XFs should be plenty.
> 
> All of the bindings I mentioned here are super locked-in, minimal lateral flex types, btw.


Thanks! I’ve never really looked at Flux or Now bindings.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nitro Phantom Carvers, the extra 4mm under the heel tapering off to the toe is a nice touch for a little extra power for a wide deck and great for carving.


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

I owned the TF and used Arbor Cyprus bindings on it. Those bindings were very meat and potatoes and a little soft for my taste, but they got the job done. I found the board to be a tad on the heavy side so I think a light-weight and stiff/responsive binding would be ideal. I agree with Now Drives but I have snapped several of their carbon buckles so I replaced my ankle buckles with aluminum Burton buckles. I also found the included hardware to be way too short and had to buy longer hardware, which was super frustrating.

The Now O-Drives are my favorite carving binding ever, except they retail for $600 and have the same buckle and hardware issues as the regular drives.

I'd also recommend the Ride C series. Maybe the C8, C9, or C10, depending on what level of stiffness you are looking for.

I'm super interested in the Nidecker Kaon-CX. I have an older pair of stiff carbon bindings from Nidecker and I absolutely love them.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

weather_nerd said:


> I'm super interested in the Nidecker Kaon-CX. I have an older pair of stiff carbon bindings from Nidecker and I absolutely love them.


Going off my memory of how the older Nidecker Carbon rode (STIFF), I don't think the Kaon CX was as extreme - maybe 8/10. The hybrid straps are hit-or-miss, and if you happen to fall in between sizes like me, it's tricky to get the straps to 'disappear.' I like the same hybrid straps on my Flows but not on the Kaons and I think that has to do with how you tend to crank down the regular straps vs. not as much for rear-entry. Finally, I thought the cutout in the carbon highback was a little iffy. If it's gonna break, that's where I bet it will be. 

I demoed a friend's a few times two seasons ago but ended up not buying. If Nidecker does a stiffer Supermatic next season, I may be more interested.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Teebian said:


> I just bought my first Korua. Decided to go with the TF in a 157. I don’t know what bindings to pair with it though. I’m looking for whatever gives good response and fun carves. Thanks!


I really like my Rome DOD bindings for all around riding. They are light, stiff and very responsive. The Full Metal underwrap give you amazing toe/heel response.


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

robotfood99 said:


> Going off my memory of how the older Nidecker Carbon rode (STIFF), I don't think the Kaon CX was as extreme - maybe 8/10. The hybrid straps are hit-or-miss, and if you happen to fall in between sizes like me, it's tricky to get the straps to 'disappear.' I like the same hybrid straps on my Flows but not on the Kaons and I think that has to do with how you tend to crank down the regular straps vs. not as much for rear-entry. Finally, I thought the cutout in the carbon highback was a little iffy. If it's gonna break, that's where I bet it will be.
> 
> I demoed a friend's a few times two seasons ago but ended up not buying. If Nidecker does a stiffer Supermatic next season, I may be more interested.


Yeah, I had Flow NX2's with the hybrid straps. They fit my old DC boots great, but when I switched to a lower volume Ride boot, the part of the strap that connects the upper/lower straps was sort of floating above my boot. I never got a good fit.

And agreed, the Supermatics look really interesting. I'm skeptical that they are truly set-it-and-forget-it, as I always lied to tighten my flows down after snapping the highback into place, but still intriguing.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> I borrowed the TF for a couple of hours and rode it with my Flux XF. I had a lot of fun. I was probably riding Burton Ions…
> 
> It’s a relatively absorbing board and I liked having the response on it.
> 
> I suppose it’s fine riding it with most bindings depending on how you want to ride. If I lost all my boards, the TF classic is high on the list for the first purchase.


After looking at some bindings I noticed Flux bindings kinda stood out. They’re also different from the rest because they don’t put any foam/dampening material underneath the baseplate. I figure that allows the binding to be really responsive, but I feel like my knees and feet would be screaming at me by the end of the day because of all the vibration and rebound from the camber.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Teebian said:


> After looking at some bindings I noticed Flux bindings kinda stood out. They’re also different from the rest because they don’t put any foam/dampening material underneath the baseplate. I figure that allows the binding to be really responsive, but I feel like my knees and feet would be screaming at me by the end of the day because of all the vibration and rebound from the camber.


Yeah, I've got a set of really stiff and responsive Flux bindings that I rarely ride because I find them to be jarring to the point where even my neck hurts after a day with them. I'm personally not into that much board feel anyway. I'm not looking to feel every chunder cookie I come across intimately. Otherwise they're great bindings.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Teebian said:


> After looking at some bindings I noticed Flux bindings kinda stood out. They’re also different from the rest because they don’t put any foam/dampening material underneath the baseplate. I figure that allows the binding to be really responsive, but I feel like my knees and feet would be screaming at me by the end of the day because of all the vibration and rebound from the camber.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I've not had any difficulties with them lacking dampening material. I get tired for other reasons. I ride the Flux on my Pencil plus, Buteo and Bullet Train, mostly because I don't really see any reason to put my Genesis X or Jones Mercury on them. I ride my Jones Mercury on the Bubo and the Pluv. The Genesis don't get used a lot but I save them just because... for some reason.

I've been considering getting a pair of black XFs to use on all my boards. But if you're worried about dampening I'd steer away from the Flux. You'll second guess your purchase every run


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I've not had any difficulties with them lacking dampening material. I get tired for other reasons. I ride the Flux on my Pencil plus, Buteo and Bullet Train, mostly because I don't really see any reason to put my Genesis X or Jones Mercury on them. I ride my Jones Mercury on the Bubo and the Pluv. The Genesis don't get used a lot but I save them just because... for some reason.
> 
> I've been considering getting a pair of black XFs to use on all my boards. But if you're worried about dampening I'd steer away from the Flux. You'll second guess your purchase every run


What boots do you ride?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> What boots do you ride?


This season I’ve mostly used Burton Ion.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

freshy said:


> Nitro Phantom Carvers, the extra 4mm under the heel tapering off to the toe is a nice touch for a little extra power for a wide deck and great for carving.


X 2


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I've not had any difficulties with them lacking dampening material.


Same. I use Adidas Tactical Lexicon ADV boots.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

Went with Now Drives. I was concerned with the adjustability but I wanna see what all the hype is about regarding skatetech. I even found a pair of the 22 model on eBay for $260+shipping. Plus I’ve already got a pair of Rome Katanas if I don’t like em. Might get a different brand’s ankle and toe straps if these are a pain. Thanks to everyone who gave their suggestions. 🤙


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

weather_nerd said:


> I owned the TF and used Arbor Cyprus bindings on it. Those bindings were very meat and potatoes and a little soft for my taste, but they got the job done. I found the board to be a tad on the heavy side so I think a light-weight and stiff/responsive binding would be ideal. I agree with Now Drives but I have snapped several of their carbon buckles so I replaced my ankle buckles with aluminum Burton buckles. I also found the included hardware to be way too short and had to buy longer hardware, which was super frustrating.
> 
> The Now O-Drives are my favorite carving binding ever, except they retail for $600 and have the same buckle and hardware issues as the regular drives.
> 
> ...


What year/model was it that gave you issues? Went with the Drives and I’m honestly considering making a Frankenstein’s binding by putting different ankle straps, toe straps, and buckles on them. They’d be from either Nitro, Rome, or Jones.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Drives straps are pure garbage, like 90s bad. I replaced mine with Burton ones and now the bindings feel great. Could also go for Jones straps just because they are basically the same bindings as Nows but with good straps.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

unsuspected said:


> Drives straps are pure garbage, like 90s bad. I replaced mine with Burton ones and now the bindings feel great. Could also go for Jones straps just because they are basically the same bindings as Nows but with good straps.


I got the 2022 ones. Are they that bad??


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Teebian said:


> I got the 2022 ones. Are they that bad??


The old toe caps used to slip off many people's toes, but yours have new ones that are better. The ankle straps are stiff asym units with minimal stretch, so they can seem harsh if you like more conforming straps. I think they are right for the intended application. But there's no denying lots of Now users prefer to swap out the straps and you can, too, except I'd give the originals a go first to get a feel for yourself.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Now straps are different than Jones. The ankle strap in the Drives, as mentioned by @robotfood99, is stiffer but holds the boot very well. The toe straps in the 2022 Drives are actually better than Jones 2022 imo. The reason is that while the Jones ones hold the boot extremely well (while the Now ‚just’ very good), the Jones toe straps have a flaw - the rachet sticks out without a holder and it drags into the snow if you carve very hard.
Regarding the Now vs Jones bindings being basically the same - for the most part it is like that but there is a noticealble difference in the highback flex, shape and forward lean when you compare the Mercury, Drive and the Apollo.
I would put the Mercury as flex 6/10, Drive 7.5/10 and Apollo 8.5/10 stiffness rate.
Don’t worry about the Drives 2022.


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

unsuspected said:


> Drives straps are pure garbage, like 90s bad. I replaced mine with Burton ones and now the bindings feel great. Could also go for Jones straps just because they are basically the same bindings as Nows but with good straps.


Aight so the bindings came. I like the quality. Very lightweight and sturdy. I can already tell I’m gonna want to swap the straps out tho. Especially the ankle straps. I’m willing to try them out first but compared to Rome AuxTech straps there’s no contest. I wish I could just throw those on but sadly they’re not compatible. If anyone has any experience with swapping straps I’m all ears. Maybe Nitro, Burton, or Jones?


----------



## Kez (7 mo ago)

+1 on the recommendation for Rome Katana's, have them on my Dart 160 and they absolutely rip. Have also ridden Salomon Highlander bindings while demoing next years HPS Fish, quite liked those as well and the Nyvelt Fish was a comparable board, so I imagine they would feel quite nice on the Korua as well. Haven't had a chance to try some Now bindings on the Korua but their skate tech looks interesting and I'd be keen to give it a try eventually!


----------

